# SMS-Dating-Abzocke; Zielnr. 86466



## Klarinettenbieger (17 Januar 2005)

Hi Folks. 
Habe letzes WE eine SMS-Spam gekriegt. Von +491773737476. Also von 'ner E-Plus-Nummer. Da ich auch bei E-Plus bin hab ich mir erst beim 2. Hinschauen was dabei gedacht. Für mich sei eine Nachricht hinterlegt worden und ich solle eine SMS mit 'DATE' an die Nr. 86466 schicken. Hat von euch jemand auch sowas bekommen? Sieht ja verdammt nach Abzocke aus, oder? 
Ich finde, sowas ist 'ne echte Sauerei. Dass solche Sachen in Deutschland straffrei möglich sind ist ein Skandal. Ich komme mir vor wie in einer Bananen-Republik! 

Greez


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Klarinettenbieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks.
> Ich finde, sowas ist 'ne echte Sauerei. Dass solche Sachen in Deutschland straffrei möglich sind ist ein Skandal. Ich komme mir vor wie in einer Bananen-Republik!
> 
> Greez



Wer sagt denn, dass das, bei erwiesenem Betrug, nicht strafbar ist?
"Die Nürnberger hängen keinen, es sei denn, sie kriegen ihn" oder so ähnlich.  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8489


----------

